# Beretta Rebate



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

Just to let you know - Beretta also has a rebate program similar to the Glock program - it lets you purchase up to 2 guns yearly and rebates monies to you - same requirements as the Glock program - for those who prefer Beretta! See web site for additional details. and Good Shooting!


----------

